# Abdominal Pain?



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm getting a lot of abdominal cramping (it honestly feels like I have a contraction like I'm in labor) on the left hand side of my abdomen. It seems to be happening more and more and didn't know if this is a symptom of hypothyroidism or something I should be super concerned about.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

interpret77 said:


> I'm getting a lot of abdominal cramping (it honestly feels like I have a contraction like I'm in labor) on the left hand side of my abdomen. It seems to be happening more and more and didn't know if this is a symptom of hypothyroidism or something I should be super concerned about.


I don't believe it is a direct connection to thyroid disease but as you know, I am not a doctor.

Here is a site that may be helpful and please call your doctor about this. You would not mention it here if it wasn't something that you thought was raising a red flag.

http://www.officialhealth.org/pain-symptoms-charts.htm


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

interpret77 said:


> I'm getting a lot of abdominal cramping (it honestly feels like I have a contraction like I'm in labor) on the left hand side of my abdomen. It seems to be happening more and more and didn't know if this is a symptom of hypothyroidism or something I should be super concerned about.


Does it feel like a hot, burning pain? I had something like that back in January that laid me up for 2 days. Waves of pain that came and went but made functioning impossible. My doctor tried to convince me was ovary pain . It wasn't, that I knew.

Go see you doc. Let us know how you're feeling.:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not aware of a connection between thyroid and the kind of pain you are describing.


----------

